

17-year-old creates impressive Mac OS X multi-touch table - bootload
http://arstechnica.com/journals/apple.ars/2008/05/06/17-year-old-creates-impressive-mac-os-x-multi-touch-table

======
comatose_kid
What a coincidence - I was planning on building one myself, and happened
across this guy's site about a week back.

<http://www.multitouch.nl/> is another cool site.

------
bootload
There is more tech specific info at this post ~
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=182885>

